# Martini Racing Team frame



## headtube (Apr 19, 2004)

I know, I know, it's a mountain bike. I also know that some of you ride mountain so perhaps I'll be forgiven. _mtbr.com_ does not have a Bianchi forum, so I posted where I thought it would be appreciated. It has some road traits actually... superset lugs and a 1" head tube. 

Constructed of Dedacciai Zero tubing in late 96 when they made the switch from Columbus. I just finished the build so it has yet to see the trails. Can't wait.

View attachment 117032


View attachment 117033


View attachment 117034


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Sweet, sweet bike.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Welcome Dude!*

ALL Bianchi Bike :blush2: Porn :blush2: is welcome!


----------

